# Two queens with only one throne



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

What will happen if you put two diva queens in the same throne? Now here is a good example


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL that's too cute.

I love your captions, they are great!


----------



## FallingSilver02 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol, this is too cute! Your Meatball looks just like a more orangey/brown version of my Kitty (little socks and all!). :smile:


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Aw  Now all they are missing is cheeseburgers.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

FallingSilver02 said:


> Lol, this is too cute! Your Meatball looks just like a more orangey/brown version of my Kitty (little socks and all!). :smile:


Meatball is a golden shaded tabby -- not so warm as orange and not so dark as brown  I would really like to see a picture of your kitty!


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Hilarious! I love it!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

catbrb said:


> Aw  Now all they are missing is cheeseburgers.


Haha, I was going to suggest that she (he?) submit it to the Cheezeburger website  Great shots and captions! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I am a she 
I love the cheezeburger site too, they have so many funny pictures! Always can get a good laugh. I may consider submitting something there eventually


----------



## FallingSilver02 (Aug 18, 2011)

yingying said:


> Meatball is a golden shaded tabby -- not so warm as orange and not so dark as brown  I would really like to see a picture of your kitty!


I have not seen a tabby with that coloring before - she is quite a looker! (Of course, I may be biased because I think she is Kitty's golden shaded twin!) 

Not too many pictures of Kitty on my work computer, but I've attached one from a few years ago of her shoving her big tush (at the time) into a small box... we've since gone on a diet and lost two lbs! There is another more recent one of her right after having a small tumor removed from her cheek (hence the cone). As you can see, it isn't hindering her relaxation any... although she would probably be angry at me for posting such a unflattering angle of her.  Her facial expressions are just identical to Kitty's... too cute!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL That is so cute.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Haha, that's great, I love the captions. My four have the same argument daily about the bedroom window....lol


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

FallingSilver02 said:


> I have not seen a tabby with that coloring before - she is quite a looker! (Of course, I may be biased because I think she is Kitty's golden shaded twin!)
> 
> Not too many pictures of Kitty on my work computer, but I've attached one from a few years ago of her shoving her big tush (at the time) into a small box... we've since gone on a diet and lost two lbs! There is another more recent one of her right after having a small tumor removed from her cheek (hence the cone). As you can see, it isn't hindering her relaxation any... although she would probably be angry at me for posting such a unflattering angle of her.  Her facial expressions are just identical to Kitty's... too cute!


Golden is a rare coloring in cats (shaded is even more so), so you won't see a lot of golden kitties run around 

Arrr, you Kitty IS beautiful! And no I'm not biased! Look at that adorable round face! And the white "scarf" is the best of all cats! (ok I might be biased on that)  Can I visit and catnap her?


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 8, 2010)

They are both very photogenic! She looks like she has some Maine **** characteristics and the other one looks like a Himalayan. Both beautiful and look very happy together!


----------



## Salt and Peppy (Sep 17, 2011)

That is too funny! It's good they get along because it could have been much worse! LOL! You have beautiful cats!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

This made my morning seeing your two adorable cats together on that post. Love the captions, as soon as I saw Me too answering the same thing for each pic, I knew it was meatball and metoo on that post. You definitely should submit it to the cheezeburger site!


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

That but a big long smile on my face. Thank you for the smiles. Your cats are beauties!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

BarbieAnn said:


> They are both very photogenic! She looks like she has some Maine **** characteristics and the other one looks like a Himalayan. Both beautiful and look very happy together!


Actually, Meatball is a pure breed Siberian, so she has no Maine **** in her. But it's not a surprise that you see some MC characteristics in her, since Siberians are considered ancestors of MC 

Metoo is a Birman with no red factor in her gene, so I don't think she has any Himalayan in her background. It's a pity she cannot have the cute grumpy face of a Himmy, but the white gloves and gauntlets are the best! :kittyturn


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Salt and Peppy said:


> That is too funny! It's good they get along because it could have been much worse! LOL! You have beautiful cats!


Thank you! They were together since 4 month old, so the introduction was pretty easy. It only took them 3 days (of which 2 days were spent on Meatball having a cold war with ME) to start playing together. The scene of them grooming each other is priceless!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

yingying said:


> Actually, Meatball is a pure breed Siberian, so she has no Maine **** in her. But it's not a surprise that you see some MC characteristics in her, since Siberians are considered ancestors of MC
> 
> Metoo is a Birman with no red factor in her gene, so I don't think she has any Himalayan in her background. It's a pity she cannot have the cute grumpy face of a Himmy, but the white gloves and gauntlets are the best! :kittyturn


I think it's more a case of Darwinism then any direct link between the Siberian and the MCC.
The Siberian, the NFC and the MCC all developed in lands with harsh winter climates, so it's not surprise that the cats that evolved in those climates are quite similar physically.
What I find remarkable isn't the physical similarities but the behavioral similarities.
All 3 have small voices in spite of their large size and make trills and chirps unlike most cats and are considered having some what dog like people orientated personalities.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think Darwinism is the sole cause of the similarities among the three breeds. There are something common in their gene. 

Although there is more than one version of MCC's exact origin, one thing for sure is, MCC are European cats shipped to America. They sure have developed during the years, but when comes to ancestry, MCC are decendents of European cats, most likely NFC or Siberian because of the physical and behavioral similarities. 

There is a theory that Siberian Forest Cats are the ancestor of all modern long haired cats. Their history can trace back to more than thousand years, and very likely they are the first cats to have the long hair mutation appeared in their gene. Though personally I doubt that Siberians passed this gene to every long hair breed, at least for NFC cats, it's most likely they have Siberians in their family tree near the root. So the sequece of "gene flow" is Siberian -> NFC -> MCC, or Siberian -> NFC and Siberian -> MCC. And then the three forest cat branches develop on their own under different environment.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

BTW, the chirp sound is really cute  We always comment that Meatball is a cat with appearance of a tiger but sound of a squirrel  One of my friends who meet Meatball the first time thought Meatball's vocal cord is damaged when he first heard Meatball chirp


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

more pictures please


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

yingying said:


> BTW, the chirp sound is really cute  We always comment that Meatball is a cat with appearance of a tiger but sound of a squirrel  One of my friends who meet Meatball the first time thought Meatball's vocal cord is damaged when he first heard Meatball chirp


Samantha always watched for me to come home from the kitchen window.
I would see her there when I pulled onto the driveway and as I opened the door I would hear her cheerful chirp welcoming me home.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I LOLd at my desk! That was soooo funny and cute! Adorable kitties.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Just LOVE the pics and the captions. Thank you for sharing!


----------

